# Question About Ick



## Guest (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi, my friend, (the one with the 1g tank and 5 fish and a Ghost Shrimp) well, one of her fish she and I think has Ick. It is a Gold Long-Finned Danio, and it has one white dot on its fin. She took the Danio out, and put it in a vase, and she started using the Ick treatment. The Danio still has one white spot on it, and it has been a few days since she noticed it. She put a drop of the Ick treatment in her 1g, for a few days. What I'm wondering is, is this Ick? Also, is it alright for her Danio to be in a vase for a week or two?

Thanks,
Tessa.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Cant be sure if its ick without seeing it. To help you out ICK or ICH (written both ways) looks like a grain of salt on the fishes body. As far as keeping the fish in a small vase it is better than getting the rest of the fish sick. BUT this will add stress to the fish and stress is one of the triggers causing the fish to get Ick so it is kind of a catch22. She probably will continue to have problems like this seeing the stocking levels in her tank. Its sad to say but this is probably only the first in a long line of future problems unless somehow the fish get more space.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

poor little dudes.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

I just found out, she bought a new tank. Guess what size? 1g. It is the same thing as the one I borrowed to her, except it has pink on the rim of it. All she wanted on her tank was that it had to have pink on the rim.

Thanks,
Tessa.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Well how special, Pink is the only requirement. Remind her that she was lucky not to have parents like her. If all they cared about was what color hat she was to wear and not care about her health she probably would not be here today.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2006)

Ugh. I don't know what to do. People have been telling me my tank is overstocked. I can't take my fishes back! I'm so attached to all of them!

-Tessa.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

fish_doc said:


> Well how special, Pink is the only requirement. Remind her that she was lucky not to have parents like her. If all they cared about was what color hat she was to wear and not care about her health she probably would not be here today.



I LOVE this post!


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

TessaAndFishies said:


> Ugh. I don't know what to do. People have been telling me my tank is overstocked. I can't take my fishes back! I'm so attached to all of them!
> 
> -Tessa.


Get a bigger tank?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2006)

Read this post about it:
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10124

Also, read the posts that people have typed.

Any help is greatly appreciated!

-Tessa.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh you've got the location issue... Well, I'm certainly no expert but it seems you're running out of options. Everyone has said your tank is overstocked (and you said so yourself, correct?) so you have two options. Lose some fish or get a bigger tank. Didn't you say you could possibly fit a 30 gallon on your dresser? I'm getting confused with several posts......but is that right? Can't you just do that? Or what about getting an aquarium stand or another piece of furniture? I don't have many locations for tanks either.....if I wanted to move mine I'd have to go and buy something for it to sit on.


----------

